# small town no where to learn :-(



## jemmalee1005 (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm from maine in a very small town...everyone and there sister are photographers and no many of them didn't go to school for it...we don't have much in the way of photography education where I'm from so where does an aspiring professional wife and mother turn??


----------



## SpikeyJohnson (Sep 9, 2014)

I think the best place to learn can really be youtube.  You will find so much on almost any form of photography there.


----------



## Designer (Sep 10, 2014)

In addition to youtube, there are websites such as this one:

Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials & Learning Community


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## bribrius (Sep 10, 2014)

starting to think half the members of this site is from Maine now. Not a bad thing as mainahs are such wonderful amazing people.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2014)

Creative Live, your camera's manual, and PRACTICE, PRACTICE, *PRACTICE!!!*


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 10, 2014)

Aspiring professional? Are you trying to learn photography to maybe someday do some work in photography? Or are you looking to learn more about photography as a business? If that's the case try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA. If you need to learn photography you could try an adult/continuing ed class thru a community college or community art center, etc.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 10, 2014)

If you haven't, give Digital Photography School a like on Facebook. Lots of great, helpful tips. There's lots of online educational resources, but the best is sticking your eye to that viewfinder and ANALYZE what you've done vs. where you want to be.


----------



## mcap1972 (Sep 18, 2014)

jemmalee1005 said:


> I'm from maine in a very small town...everyone and there sister are photographers and no many of them didn't go to school for it...we don't have much in the way of photography education where I'm from so where does an aspiring professional wife and mother turn??



Look into some workshops that are offered by few photographers. Most of the are pricey but well worth it in my opinion.


----------

